# British Camping and Caravan Sites With a View of the Sea.



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

I have just reprinted "Sea View Camping and Cravan Sites in Britai" which carries details of close to 400 sites. You can have a look at it on my web site. http://www.seaviewcamping.co.uk/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I won't "pull" this as a commercial plug, because it's such a good idea (and probably a labour of love for the author rather than a money making exercise). Thanks Brian


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks, your right about it not being a money maker. When I got the chop (redundancy) I thought about just setting off in my motor caravan and keeping going but as I have a wife who dotes on our grand children I knew I would not get away with that so I had to think of a reason for a long trip. Having been disappointed at so many sites which purported to have a view of the sea I decided to write a guide of all the sites that we could find. I think that we drove about 6,000 miles round the coast spending well over £1,000 on fuel and about the same on site fees then came the cost of printing. The hard bit was writing it up because I just can not spell but it all came together in the end and now all I want is for people who buy it to let me know what mistakes I made and I will put them right at the next reprint so thanks again


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

misrepresented campsites (substitute the word, hotel, chalet, cottage, etc..) definetly strikes a chord.........I see the possibility for a whole series of books, why stop at this one...

Tim


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Brian.
Try selling it to one of the camping press and I do agree with the previous post, try doing all the other leisure industry bits too. You may even get funding from a prospective publisher.....
Well done Mike for being judiscious.
Good luck mate.
Keith


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

BrianL may I suggest you set up paypal www.paypal.co.uk on your web site you may find you will get a lot more sales.

Roy


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sounds really interesting ....cheque will be in the post tomorrow! Nothing we love more than a REAL sea view! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

What a breath of fresh air from BrianL, and then from you bognormike.

Thats why I love this site.

Get the paypal as Roy says Brian - I too think it would really help.

Dave


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Yes, your right about paypal. When the web page was being constructed I was asked and said "NO" because I am not that technical but my confidence is developing and I am going to ask my web page man to fix it up with paypal. Thanks for the advice.
This spell check is great.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Cheque in the post - should be a useful book. Like you Brian, I received redundancy notice, in July. Welcome really after 26 years. Sitting at home on full pay gardening leave until end of year then receive pay off, so plenty of time on my hands but also lots to do. If I am not working soon in New Year I may take the Autotrail, when delivered, on a long trip somewhere.

Kevin


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian,
I must say what an excellent book you have produced! A copy should be in everyones MH, fast and reliable delivery also. Thanks,
Malc


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian
I too have a copy of the original book.

I would like to know where the sites are that are in the "about" section of your website. As I would love to visit them.

Thanks


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

I am a bit punch drunk at the moment as I've been mucking about with the computer all day. Regretaby, I can not remember what those sites are at the moment and I can not find my notes or titles of those sites but give me a day and I will come back.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brill. I will buy one but it needs a boardroom decision before I get funds allocated. I think I should have a copy by "Before next Summer" though.

Looks to me like a lot of hard work etc.... Well done that man.


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Right, I found them. The one with the stone wall is Blackpots Cottages, Whitehills, By Banff, Aberdeenshire. AB45 2JN
The next is Muasdale Holiday Park, Muasdale, Tarbert, Argyll. PA29 6XD
Telephone. 01583 421207 Web Page. www.muasdaleholidays.co.uk


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for your prompt response Brian. 

I did have a feeling that it was Muasdale one of my top 3 sites but just wasn't quite sure. I just love being there sitting beside the beach watching the seals that come along on an evening along with the family of swans. Oh feeling sad now as it will be a little while before I get up to Muasdale again and it was June when last there.

I hope you and your wife had a lovely time on your trip this year, when I spoke to you it was just before you left.


Thanks again


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Brian,
This is just what I am looking for-well done the order will be in the post PDQ.
Have you thought of a guide to sites within a few miles of Motorway junctions?
I think selling the book from home is the better way, no middlemen involved.
I am compiling a guide for young people undertaking the Duke of Edinburgh Award. Publishers are not interested so I am going to do it locally.
Perhaps a flyer to all the relevant magazines not just the likes of MMM and Practical Motorhome. But also camping club, caravan club etc and camping magazines. Maybe even 'spamming' the clubs which have websites.
Good Luck with future enterprises.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just to bring you up to date on the book I had the following e-mail from Brian:-

*Thanks for your e-mail. The book is with the printer now but I am not 
sure 
when they will be priting it. I will keep you informed.
Brian L*


----------

